# Mead.. First Step



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, here goes.. 6# of honey for $22.00, I better not screw up. The church ladies want in on this from beginning to end... they are just facinated at the wine making process... They think I should supply the church wine for communion.... Well.... with my expertise I would be quite nervous about that... would probably be watching for the parishiners to start dropping after service....


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

getting ahead of myself here.... Have to settle on a recipe... one from finevinewines looks good to me... basic recipe.. question on that though.. I have acid blend... in the recipe they are two different ingredients (3 tsp malic and 1 1/2 tsp tataric) ... Hmmm and the yeast... sauternes or D-47? Also, doubling the recipe... I only have 6# honey... recipe would require 6 1/2 #. And when doubling a one gallon recipe... everything but the yeast.. right?


----------



## vcasey (Nov 15, 2008)

You can use acid blend in place of the others. I don't add any to mine until later if at all so you may want to hold off and the same with the tannin. D-47 is a very popular yeast for meads. Also if you are making a traditional mead (with no fruit additions) you can skip the campden tablets and add the yeast after everything is mixed. Until you dilute honey its rather hard for anything to grow. But if you choose to add the tablets it will not hurt anything and if it makes you feel more comfortable add them just remember to wait a day to add the yeast. Yeast nutrients are a must for this type of mead because the yeast will not get much in the honey. Also when you add the honey, add it slowly, mix well and take the SG to keep the alcohol level at what ever you choose. I would add 4 lbs. and then take the SG and go from there. And last if you run out of that honey you can always add more of another kind to finish it off. 
Have fun I'm trying to kick everyone out of the kitchen to start my blueberry and blackberry meads.
VPC


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

At least I am not the only one that has to battle a little for kitchen time. Thanks for the info.... certainly helps. Would you double everything from the 1 gallon recipe... except the yeast? To start with I will be diluting it a little to heat it up to get the nasties out of it. think i will use the campden tabs. and wait 24 hours for the yeast. Good luck on your blue and black meads..


----------



## gaudet (Nov 15, 2008)

1 pack of yeast should do the trick. Its good for up to 6 gallons. And your logic is correct, double the recipe. A lot of recipes I have read call for no acid blend whatsoever. I have seen a few that call for it. I am in the process of my 3rd batch of mead (1 gallon) and have not added any acid blend as of yet. You can probably add a little acid blend to taste after fermentation is done right before bottling and be alright.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

OK... thanks much...will hold off on the acid blend for now.This will be interesting. Wife asked what the honey was for... next question "well, how much did you spend on that"? Hmmm.. I sidestepped that question.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 15, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> OK... thanks much...will hold off on the acid blend for now.This will be interesting. Wife asked what the honey was for... next question "well, how much did you spend on that"? Hmmm.. I sidestepped that question.



Good move on the sidestep. I am also doing a 6 gallon batch of Orange blossom mead. It took 15 pounds of honey so far. I probably need another 3-4 pounds for the back sweetening. I pay about $7.50 for 3 pounds.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

I am sure if I did more shopping around I could have gotten a better price on the honey... Not in this town though... so, I guess I am helping the local economy during these hard times.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes doubling everything is correct. When making larger batches (3 + gallons) a lot of mead makers will also double the yeast because mead can be hard to start. I figure an extra $1 or so for the extra yeast is minor and I don't make larger batches often. Finally got the blackberries steam juicing, then the blueberries are next. By the way I usually make 1 1/2 gallon batches. I use the extra 1/2 gal. to top off and add 50/50 honey and water to top off the half gallon jugs. Once the gallon jugs are finished I'll combine the two 1/2 gal. ones together for a blend. I'm making 2 wines today also (had to clean out the freezer to make room for some $.78 a pound turkey).
And yes sidestepping the cost of honey is a good move!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks V. Had to order yeast from george today along with some other goodies so my mead making is on hold until my order arrives.. Thats OK, think I will rack some of the other wines even if they dont need it, something to do.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have both nutrient and energizer? I would do the dble yeast on this and use both nutrient and energizer. Put all the energizer in and 1/3 the nutrient now, another 1/3 at about an sg of 1.055 and then the last bit at a sg of about 1.030 and that will help it not get stuck along with a good stirring to get 02 in the mix.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

have both the nutrient and energizer. You think I should add two packets of yeast on my twogallon batchafter it sits for 24 hours? Will do on the nutrient. Thinking I am going to make up a yeast starter before putting it in... been having lots of problems with my yeast not kicking off. Remember Waldo had same problem with one of his wines. My biggest problem was my 3 gallon peach.. was ready to toss it out after 3 tries but decided to give it one more bump of yeast and it finally kicked. Thats looking good in the secondary now.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Forgot this is a 2 gallon batch so 1 packet will be fine. Doing a yeast starter is always a better idea or at least re hydrating it in hot water as per the instructions.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 15, 2008)

You could make a starter and that will get it off to a running ferment. I haven't tried the nutrient in stages yet, but the next batch of mead I will do it. It makes sense that it will work better that way as you are feeding the newer yeast cells and making them stronger. Whereas if you do it all in one step then your first few (hundred) generation of yeast will be the strongest.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

I followed the directions exactly on rehydrating it, everything was set up by the book... called yeast company and he concluded that the yeast I had was probably bad.... I purchased them from a beer/wine store that is not to interested in the wine side of the business so thinking the yeast was sitting on the shelf for quite a while. Had this experience prior to finding this forum.. you guys are lifesavers... well, at least wine savers.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Doing the starter will tell you if the yeast is viable and thats a good reason to do it and start the starter before even starting the batch of wine(mead) and then panicking after 2-3 days.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey George... bring that yeast up here this weekend so I can get started.. you can taste test all my wines.. Thanks for the info wade.. getting antsy though.. nothin to do with the wine right now.. Although I am working on the wine rack. Strawberry will be ready to lay down to sleep soon.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Better plan on making lots of racks, trust me!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

LMAO hey I learned that means "laughingmy _ _ _ off" Here is the beginning of my wine rack.. I am sure you will be impressed.


10' x 4" pvc/insulated.. makes 15 8" long cubby holes












and this is where it will be going. Veggies will be going in the linen closet. Do ya think I need permission for that move? May be able to get three rows on each shelf. width is 34". I need a new house.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

should be able to get 45 bottles in that cabinet.. Isnt it ironic how I started a mead thread and now I should be in the wine rack area. funny how that happens


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless you drink a lot you better Plan on more then that judging by what I see happening already on the floor and on top of that cabinet and like me you are already itching to feed the monster! A very addicting hobby huh! Thats why i have 616 bottles in the cellar sleeping, 87 bottles in the wine making area waiting for labels and shrink wraps, a batch bulk aging, 2 kits and the makings of my infamous Black Currant on the way here! Good Lord, help me!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats whats a little unusual about this hobby for me... I dont drink. Well, super cold beer in the dead heat of summer.. only one though. Causes a little difficulty when tasting to see how its going... I dont know good from bad... yet. Have to rely on wine drinking friends to come over and give me a thumbs up or down.Yeah... darn.Only being able to store 45 bottles in the cabinet.. right now I have enough for 60 bottles in thesecondaries. Now I am going to be making mead.. another 10 bottles. Geeze*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

You dont drink wine at all???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 15, 2008)

communion at church.. Last time was 1967 Ft Devens, Ma. Got wasted on thunderbird .... but I will learn by association.*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Get back on that horse with the broken leg!


----------



## K&GB (Nov 16, 2008)

Rky, 



Thanks for posting this thread. Between this, NW's Cyser,and Waldo's blueberry melomel from 2006, I'm learning a lot. Of course, being hard headed, I still insist on trial and error, heavy on the error part. Best of luck to you. I'm sure the church ladies will approve of the final result.
Ken


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

Its amazing how helpful everyone is on this site... gotta tell ya, I am very concerned about the wines I have in the secondaries... ones I started before I found this site. Things like sanitation... I used bleach before.. although I did rinse quite well. My biggest concern is my Peach.. for the primary I use an antique crock.. that I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned.. using soap..bleach and anything else I had under the sink. Filled it with warm water and let it sit for 2 days... no leaks. When my peach was in it for 3 days I noticed tons of tar like beads on the outside.. So, what do I do with that... The peach looks awesome in my 3 gallon secondary... but has it been contaminated? Do I just dump it and not take a chance? 


Church ladies that come over are all retired... they demanded I call them whenever I start another wine... they are so much fun... and now they want to invitetheir friends over for a tasting party... Hmmmm should I have them taste the peach?*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2008)

Strange that something seeped through the crock....Maybe best use it for decoration.

If it tastes good it shouldn't be contaminated. Time will tell.

We are going to have to get you to at least taste your wines and enjoy them too....

We will do our best to corrupt you....


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

I know... cannot rely on friends all the time for taste testing. Local liquor store has wine tasting every saturday afternoon... will have to check them out.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 16, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> Its amazing how helpful everyone is on this site... gotta tell ya, I am very concerned about the wines I have in the secondaries... ones I started before I found this site. Things like sanitation... I used bleach before.. although I did rinse quite well. My biggest concern is my Peach.. for the primary I use an antique crock.. that I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned.. using soap..bleach and anything else I had under the sink. Filled it with warm water and let it sit for 2 days... no leaks. When my peach was in it for 3 days I noticed tons of tar like beads on the outside.. So, what do I do with that... The peach looks awesome in my 3 gallon secondary... but has it been contaminated? Do I just dump it and not take a chance?
> 
> 
> Church ladies that come over are all retired... they demanded I call them whenever I start another wine... they are so much fun... and now they want to invitetheir friends over for a tasting party... Hmmmm should I have them taste the peach?



If you don't dare do it yourself........... Don't risk those poor little church ladies





My wife who knows a bit about ceramics thinks that your glaze may have worn off. But not sure what the tar like beads are.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

once I was done with the crock... I did a closer inspection and yes, some of the glaze was worn off. Imagine the pressure once completely filled and after three days it started the leaking... hopefully it was pushing all the nasties out and not allowing them in. Now the crock is just used for decoration


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

My 5 gallon crock has also developed a hairline crack and will seep, still have the 10 gal that doesn't leak........yet. I do like the crocks for additional primaries, told my wife we now have a crock for anything but liquids, I think she will find a use for it.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

believe I posted a thread a while back in the tips area about using crocks as a primary... think I should recant on that idea... unless the crock is new... but why buy a crock for the price they want for those when you can get stainless steel containers for less money. Also ceramicglaze would be more poress than stainless so would have to be extremely diligent on sanitizing.. Geeze.. I need to get a spell checker on my puter.


----------

